# building a rod... im new at this



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

ok guys im half retarded bc i dont know a thing at all about this kind of stuff. i wanted to build a trout rod for the winter. i was actually just thinking about getting a stock rod and removing the grips and reel seat and putting on a new one
anyone wanna give me any helpful hints on how to do this type of thing?


----------



## DERFM (Jun 19, 2004)

hi neil 
just starting a new addicition huh ???
there are a couple of good books out there 
tom kirkman wrote one ; dale clemmans wrote another . the internet has some good rod building sites .....
just a couple ,
http://www.rodbuilding.org/list.php?2
http://customrodbuildersguildforum.zeroforum.com/
hope that helps.....
there are a couple of rod building seminars every year , sorry don't have any info on them , but hear they are vrey informative 
derf


----------



## Fish Hunter (Jul 31, 2002)

*This much I can tell you*

Stripping a rod and rebuilding it is a pain the the arse. I did an 11' Lami and it took three times as long to strip as it did to rebuild.

That small rod for a 1st time could be tough. It is easier to me to wrap a large stiff rod than a small limber one. Particularly when doing the last couple of wraps.

And I get to use some pro gear that a local rod builder has.


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

I started building rods when I was 19 because I wanted a long, light rod (like a spinning rod on a fly rod blank) and none of the stores offered anything like that. Unfortunately, because I was on a budget, I tried buying the cheap fly rods and taking them apart to make spinning rods. I can tell you from experience that its much easier to build one from scratch, and the results would be much better. Funny thing is that I've gotten to a point where my rods costs over $200 just for parts! And to think I started building rods to save a buck!  Cabelas has several kits that would fit what you are looking for, especially if you're just looking to put one together; simple wraps, plain handle. The kits run around $50 or so for everything you need. 

Hey, if you are in the Arlington area and would like to meet, I've got a bunch of catalogs I don't mind sharing. Not that books and videos aren't useful, its just that its a much less steep learning curve if you have someone show it to you.


----------



## Paully (Sep 1, 2005)

NTKG; 
Give Ray Brown a call. He owns FishStick4U. It's a rod building shop. He can get you in the right direction. He lives just outside of Richmond. He'll do you a good deal on the components, and blanks. He also can help with building advise. I would also be happy to help. Just drop me a line.

FishSticks4U 1-804-966-7577


Tight lines.


----------



## ScottWood (May 16, 2005)

I stopped by and met Ray and Robert at Fishsticks today. I gotta say - they're awesome and will definitely take care of you! I left there with a 2 wt flyrod blank on order and a set of guides for a spinning rod I'm putting together for a GREAT price.

They're also local and I'd rather support the local guys any day of the week. THey're getting my business from now on. Give 'em a call.

The shop is in Providence Forge just off of 60.

/Scott


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

Is he in norhter neck or in Richmond? Thanks


----------



## ScottWood (May 16, 2005)

They're Just east of Richmond in Providence Forge off of the Bottom's Bridge exit of I64 Eastbound.

They're way off the beaten path so the best bet is to give them a call for directions. Ray actually gave me partial directions then drove out to meet me and guide me in..lol The shop is located at his residence I think and it's set quite a ways off the road so you'd never see it if you were just looking for it.

If you mapquest Roxbury VA you'll see the general area that they're located.

Hope this helps.
/Scott


----------



## Paully (Sep 1, 2005)

Good deal;
I'm glad you "found" Ray. Yes, and if you are looking for him you "find" his place. When I went to see him a month or so ago, as soon as I got out of the truck I asked him who he was hidding from.
Anyway, congrads on the components and the fly blank. And have fun with your new "Addiction". Cause that's what it will end up being. 
Good luck with the new rods.

Tight lines.


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

Here are more links that might be of some intrest.

http://shop.mudhole.com/s.nl/sc.15/...Lc3eTb38QahqP8Oexo6XHngbynknvrkLOlQzNp65In0__


http://members.datafast.net.au/darrylt/techniques.html

Hope these help


----------



## rufus george (Dec 16, 2004)

*rebuilding an old rod is a pain in the butt*

Is there any easier way of removing old epoxy? Just removing the guides was a hassle. I'm afraid to use heat. Used a blow dryer for couple of guides but stopped when I heard a crack. I hope it was the epoxy not the blank itself.

rufus george


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

Hey buddy. I see you decided to take the advise from Saturday and start with the rebuild. What I normally do is take a new razor and slice the finish over the wraps, lightly slicing into the thread itself almost all the way through. The thread, saturated with finish should peel off like a shrimp  The finish that dosen't have thread under it, like around the beginning and ends of the wrap should be easily peeled off once the thread's gone. I use my fingernails. Do not try to take off the finish from the rest of the blank itself; that finish is applied from the factory and is formulated to be much stickier to the blank. Only take off the finish from the wraps and the immediate area surrounding it; the rest of the blank shouldn't be coated. Blanks that look glossy come from the factory that way, likewise with matte blanks. If that's still confusing, IM me your number and I'll give you a call when I get off of work.


----------



## rufus george (Dec 16, 2004)

Thanks for the advice. I did a little research and read to use a plastic knife. I found it worked better than my fingernails. 

Once I go most of the old epoxy off, I noticed the area under the foot did not have much varnish. I'm assuming the company lightly sands the area so the epoxy will hold better. Somewhere I read an article on preparing a rod for wrapping.

Ok, one rod down, one more to go. If didn't like these old ( HMG fenwicks), I would not bother replacing the guides. But I spent some $$ on these rod so I'm gonna try and get my money's worth. 

rufus


----------



## Fisheadgib (Jan 7, 2006)

NTKG said:


> ok guys im half retarded bc i dont know a thing at all about this kind of stuff. i wanted to build a trout rod for the winter. i was actually just thinking about getting a stock rod and removing the grips and reel seat and putting on a new one
> anyone wanna give me any helpful hints on how to do this type of thing?


I just got my new Mudhole catalog a little while ago and I noticed they have some basic rod building instructions in it. They also carry about every imaginable book and video tape on rodbuilding. They also sell some kits to make assembling the components easier for beginners. Have fun with it.


----------



## rufus george (Dec 16, 2004)

*My first wrap*

I finished my first wrap. Posted a pic in the photo gallery. I ran into some problems with the underwrap being lose. 

rufus george


----------



## narfpoit (Jun 16, 2004)

Rufus I know that some people will put a thin coat of finish on the underwrap before wrapping the guides on to prevent the underwrap from slipping around. you might try that next time.


----------



## rufus george (Dec 16, 2004)

narfpoit said:


> Rufus I know that some people will put a thin coat of finish on the underwrap before wrapping the guides on to prevent the underwrap from slipping around. you might try that next time.


yup,
I went back and put an extra coat of color pres. 
It's seem to do the trick

rf


----------



## narfpoit (Jun 16, 2004)

Cool by the way what was the name of that Blue thread I really like it might add that to my next project.


----------



## rufus george (Dec 16, 2004)

narfpoit said:


> Cool by the way what was the name of that Blue thread I really like it might add that to my next project.


#246 Dark Blue
I'm hoping my next rewrap will be a little more exciting. we shall see
rf


----------

